# سؤال لأخي العجمي ومن يعرف بخصوص البيوتكس



## mostaghfer (25 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
كنت قرأت تركيبة عن زيت البرافين مع البيوتكس
هل ممكن نخلط بيوتكس مع اي زيت اخر غير زيت البرافين لأن وجدت سعر الكيلو 60 جنيه
ارجوا سرعة الرد


----------



## elkemia (25 سبتمبر 2012)

سعر زيت البارافين الطبى فى البرميل 14 جنية وزن البرميل 170 كيلو
انتاج شركة مصر العامرية
وفى زيت بارافين تركى وهندى واندونيسى
ممكن يكون انت سمعت غلط


----------



## mostaghfer (26 سبتمبر 2012)

elkemia قال:


> سعر زيت البارافين الطبى فى البرميل 14 جنية وزن البرميل 170 كيلو
> انتاج شركة مصر العامرية
> وفى زيت بارافين تركى وهندى واندونيسى
> ممكن يكون انت سمعت غلط


جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل ولكني سألت عند العطار عندنا وقال لي ذلك
ممكن حضرتك تعرفني ممكن اشتريه منين


----------

